# PacMan frog questions



## Reptile_Kyle (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi folks, 

Is it possible to keep baby pac man frogs in RUB'S with a heat mat of the bottom controlled by a pulse stat? 

Its just I've watch afew videos and seen this being done but need to talk to someone directly about it as my local reptile shop said its a big no no!

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have kept mine in a RUB before and he was fine.

I think the only issue would be the heat mat placement. I have been told its best to put it on the side because they bury down so there is a chance it would over heat.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

All of mine are maintained in plastic tubs. I have some racks heated from beneath and some heated from the back, both ways work just as well in my setup but if you're providing a deep substrate then heating from the back / side would be better.


----------



## Reptile_Kyle (Apr 24, 2010)

i was going to place the heat on the lid of the RUB covering 1 half, same as it would be under the RUB. 

Would that make more sense heating it from the top?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Reptile_Kyle said:


> i was going to place the heat on the lid of the RUB covering 1 half, same as it would be under the RUB.
> 
> Would that make more sense heating it from the top?



well heat rises so it will recieve alot less heat if the matt is on the top, also heatmats only heat what is within an inch of it so unless the frog hangs out on the top it wont get much heat.

also mat stats are better than pulse stats for a heat matt, as pulse stats give out small pulses of heat and matts take a while to warm up. also mat stats are cheaper.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I have mine on the side for my frogs, it's always freaked me out having them underneath, hear horror stories of them catching fire. :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I have mine on the side for my frogs, it's always freaked me out having them underneath, hear horror stories of them catching fire. :gasp:


The heat mat or the frogs?!?!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> The heat mat or the frogs?!?!!


The frogs it's weird! :lol2:

No, they heat mats, someone over in the spider section had it happen to them, I remember reading it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> The frogs it's weird! :lol2:
> 
> No, they heat mats, someone over in the spider section had it happen to them, I remember reading it.


i met somone once who'd put it in the tank (?) and it had cught fire without them noticing luckely the spider (G.rosea) survied.
just goes to show that you have to be careful where you put your heatmatts, i don't tend to use them because of this.


----------



## SourGrapes (Aug 18, 2011)

God baby Pac-man's are the cutest little things. If they stayed that size, as tiny innocent little balls of froggy cuteness, their whole life, I'd have at least a dozen of them by now. So adorable.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

SourGrapes said:


> God baby Pac-man's are the cutest little things. If they stayed that size, as tiny innocent little balls of froggy cuteness, their whole life, I'd have at least a dozen of them by now. So adorable.


Is it just me that prefers them really big and fat? :blush:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Is it just me that prefers them really big and fat? :blush:


and me


----------



## SourGrapes (Aug 18, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Is it just me that prefers them really big and fat? :blush:


I guess it's an acquired taste :lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Reptile_Kyle said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is it possible to keep baby pac man frogs in RUB'S with a heat mat of the bottom controlled by a pulse stat?
> 
> ...


bottom of the tank is much better than the side but make sure some of the bottom is not covered leave an area were the frog can go to cool of if its hot,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> The frogs it's weird! :lol2:
> 
> No, they heat mats, someone over in the spider section had it happen to them, I remember reading it.


I had the image of spontanious combustion in frogs :whistling2:

Give me baby horned frogs to adults any day

Cute


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> I had the image of spontanious combustion in frogs :whistling2:
> 
> Give me baby horned frogs to adults any day
> 
> ...


Yeah... cute.

But Prince is much cuter! Look at the size of his bum! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah... cute.
> 
> But Prince is much cuter! Look at the size of his bum! :flrt:
> 
> image


At that size they just look grumpy and they are planning to take over the world.
I have just realised though I have no up to date photos of Boris on facebook to load on here just to show how grumpy he really is!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> At that size they just look grumpy and they are planning to take over the world.
> I have just realised though I have no up to date photos of Boris on facebook to load on here just to show how grumpy he really is!


I have no idea what you're talking about, look at this friendly little face. :whistling2:










All he wants is a cuddle?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Diglett used to be the cutest thing ever!










Now he's just plain frightening!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> All he wants is a cuddle?
> 
> image


Hahahaha HUG MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Diglett used to be the cutest thing ever!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Aww no he is well cute now! 



manda88 said:


> Hahahaha HUG MEEEEEEEE!


LOL! He really looks as if he is going to force a hug, doesn't he? I will admit he is the most terrifying frog I own, he tries to eat me, he actually knocks food out of the way to try and get my fingers... If I stick my finger infront of the tank he actually goes head first into the side, I don't think he likes me.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, look at this friendly little face. :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Evil and grumpy! 



manda88 said:


> Diglett used to be the cutest thing ever!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Diglett is a bit of a beast!

Boris is so lazy he doesnt even dig down! Well he is a bit special though bless him


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Evil and grumpy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of mine is like that, he just sits on top, lazy frog. :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Aww no he is well cute now!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! He really looks as if he is going to force a hug, doesn't he? I will admit he is the most terrifying frog I own, he tries to eat me, he actually knocks food out of the way to try and get my fingers... If I stick my finger infront of the tank he actually goes head first into the side, I don't think he likes me.


Haha that's what Diglett is like, I'm scared to put my hand in his tank in case he bites me again, he was hanging onto 3 of my fingers a few months ago and it HURT!! :lol2: I don't know what it is about him diving for my hand instead of whatever I'm dangling from the tongs, the tongs are a good 10+ inches long yet he makes the effort to leap for my fingers, little sod. I thought he was in hibernation at the mo because I'd not seen him for a couple of months, but he resurfaced the other day and looks even more menacing than before, he just stares at me, he might as well sit up and run his finger along his throat at me or something, he's blatantly planning my demise!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Haha that's what Diglett is like, I'm scared to put my hand in his tank in case he bites me again, he was hanging onto 3 of my fingers a few months ago and it HURT!! :lol2: I don't know what it is about him diving for my hand instead of whatever I'm dangling from the tongs, the tongs are a good 10+ inches long yet he makes the effort to leap for my fingers, little sod. I thought he was in hibernation at the mo because I'd not seen him for a couple of months, but he resurfaced the other day and looks even more menacing than before, he just stares at me, he might as well sit up and run his finger along his throat at me or something, he's blatantly planning my demise!


:lol2: I know that feeling! when I take out his water bowl I have to fill his mouth with food, sometimes he spits that out and just lunges for me anyway. :whip:


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

This makes me miss my old boy "tank" I really have got to get another horned frog.they are really cute when small but I prefer the big fat angry look.


----------

